# To Neuter or not please ???



## Bella TreeFrog (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello,
We are hoping to collect our new furry friend beg of Sept, & she'll be 4yrs 7mths. She's not neutered & has had 3/4 litters of puppies. Should we get her neutered or not please ? We'll not be having any puppies she'll be our family pet but I was concerned about her age ? She's also a small breed & so again I was concerned about anesthetic / surgery & she's a nervous little thing so I didn't want to put her under unnecessary stress. Thank you


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes I would.
With her original owners my dog had to have an emergency spay age 8 due to pyometra (womb infection), its a real risk and much more life threatening than a routine spay and your dog is still young.
It also makes life easier all round not having to deal with seasons.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Personally, I would neuter her- she's an adult dog, presumably in good physical health, her size & nervousness shouldn't have any bearing on her being able to undergo & recover from a spay.

It will reduce the chances of mammary lumps & certain cancers developing & nullify the risk of pyometra & some other cancers.

We have a small breed (4.5kg) who's also anxious & she was spayed back in October last year, no issues at all


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Bella TreeFrog said:


> Hello,
> We are hoping to collect our new furry friend beg of Sept, & she'll be 4yrs 7mths. She's not neutered & has had 3/4 litters of puppies. Should we get her neutered or not please ? We'll not be having any puppies she'll be our family pet but I was concerned about her age ? She's also a small breed & so again I was concerned about anesthetic / surgery & she's a nervous little thing so I didn't want to put her under unnecessary stress. Thank you


Yes, she should be spayed. 
I'm very surprised a rescue isn't having her spayed already before rehoming her. At her age, there really is no reason to postpone it.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Like O2.0, I’m surprised the rescue centre hasn’t had her spayed - or at very least, signs you up to an agreement to do so. Or, is she coming from another ‘source’? 
But, yes, I’d definitely get her spayed.


----------



## foxo (Jun 6, 2021)

Bella TreeFrog said:


> Hello,
> We are hoping to collect our new furry friend beg of Sept, & she'll be 4yrs 7mths. She's not neutered & has had 3/4 litters of puppies. Should we get her neutered or not please ? We'll not be having any puppies she'll be our family pet but I was concerned about her age ? She's also a small breed & so again I was concerned about anesthetic / surgery & she's a nervous little thing so I didn't want to put her under unnecessary stress. Thank you


Ithink it would be a good idea to spey her because the risks of pyometra and mammary cancer are very real however i would wait and give her the chance to settle in and calm down as this is a stressful time for her HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR NEW ADDITION


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Age isn’t really a factor in whether to spay or not; if she’s fit and healthy it won’t be a big deal for her.

I’ve had bitches spayed at 4 years (after breeding) and at 13 years, because of Pyometra.


----------

